# to get the ick



## Chat Perché

Bonjour à tous,

Contexte : une jeune femme (Hannah) raconte à une autre (Olivia) comment sa sœur Alice, une étudiante brillante, est tombée follement amoureuse d’un garçon, pour finir par s’en détacher de façon assez surprenante. Voici un extrait du dialogue :

Hannah : _But then she started going off him._

Olivia : _She got the ick ?_

Je comprends que les deux expressions ont des sens similaires, dans un registre différent.

Hannah indique que Alice a commencé à ne plus apprécier ce garçon / à s’en dégoûter, pour de très bonnes raisons que l’on comprend en poursuivant la lecture.

Olivia, qui ne dispose d’aucun contexte, utilise le terme ‘_ick_’ qui me parait mettre l’accent sur un dégout prononcé.

Qu’en pensez-vous ? Est-ce que l’expression ‘_She got the ick_’ est tout simplement l’équivalent familier de ‘_she went off him’ _?

Est-ce que la traduction ‘_Il l’a débectée_’ ? rendrait bien le sens ?


----------



## jucami

Ce n’est pas une expression que je connais, mais je suis tout à fait d’accord avec ton interprétation. _She got the ick_ met l’accent sur ses sentiments à elle (tout comme _She went off him_, d'ailleurs), tandis que _Il l’a débectée _met l’accent plutôt sur ses caractéristiques à lui, en l'occurrence dégoûtantes. Je ne sais pas quelle expression pourrait mieux représenter cette différence — _Elle a eu la gerbe, _peut-être???


----------



## Welsh_Sion

Je ne peux pas offrir des choses en français, mais voici un article interessant ....

Got the ick? When a sudden pang of disgust ruins your romance


----------



## LeifGoodwin

Je n’ai jamais entendu ce mot <ick> mais je suppose qu’il vient de <icky> qui veut dire *dégoutant *eg *his flat was really icky*. 

Peut être * to be overcome with disgust* ou *to lose interest*.


----------



## rrose17

I have heard the term "the ick" as well as "the ick factor" something that turns you off. I've also heard it used in French, but that could be only here in Québec. That being said, it would seem to be making its way in European French as well, see here.


----------



## Chat Perché

Merci Jucami, Welsh-Sion et Leifgoodwin pour vos réponses. 'To get the ick' évoque donc un sentiment de dégoût plutôt intense !
Je pense que_ Avoir la gerbe _est peut-être un peu violent , mais l'image est là.
Par ailleurs, l'article est effectivement très éclairant, Welsh-Sion, cette expression semble récente, pour décrire un ressenti commun malgré tout.
En français je pense que l'on pourrait dire 'il la révulse'


----------



## WannaBFluent

_Elle était dég' (de lui)? _

Pour garder le langage djeun's 😁


----------



## Chat Perché

rrose17 said:


> I have heard the term "the ick" as well as "the ick factor" something that turns you off. I've also heard it used in French, but that could be only here in Québec. That being said, it would seem to be making its way in European French as well, see here.


Merci rrose17, ce terme est donc 'tendance'  et on pourrait dire que certains petits travers sont des tue-l'amour !


----------



## LeifGoodwin

I suspect revulsion is too strong a word, more a case of distaste. But I’m guessing.


----------



## jucami

Elle a pris un coup de beurk?!


----------



## WannaBFluent

jucami said:


> Elle a pris un coup de beurk?!


Ehm no, nobody would say it like that, at least in France. It sounds weird. Youngsters would say:

_Elle était deg' ? 
Elle a prit le seum ?
Elle a prit le mort ? _


----------



## jucami

WannaBFluent said:


> Ehm no, nobody would say it like that, at least in France. It sounds weird. Youngsters would say:



That was the point, since none of us is familiar with the OP expression and it also sounds weird. Maybe it’s not the right expression, but I think it could be appropriate to invent something rather than using a fixed expression.


----------



## WannaBFluent

rrose17 said:


> I have heard the term "the ick" as well as "the ick factor" something that turns you off. I've also heard it used in French, but that could be only here in Québec. That being said, it would seem to be making its way in European French as well, see here.


What a coincidence that it's a homophone with the French word *hic* which technically has a somewhat similar meaning.


----------



## Laurent2018

"Elle a eu un sentiment de rejet". A mon avis "dégoût" est trop fort:

J'ai lu qu'une jeune femme "got the ick" parce que son prétendant a déclaré ne pas aimer le fromage...
ou une autre qui l'a envoyé paître, car il profitait trop des bontés de sa propre mère...

She got the ick and he got kicked !


----------



## Chat Perché

WannaBFluent said:


> Ehm no, nobody would say it like that, at least in France. It sounds weird. Youngsters would say:
> 
> _Elle était deg' ?
> Elle a prit le seum ?
> Elle a prit le mort ? _


_Elle était deg' _pourrait être une option, par contre les deux autres évoquent un sentiment d'énervement assez élevé qui ne me paraît pas coller à la situation.  _Elle a pris le mort _est effectivement une expression de la jeune génération, surprenante par son vocabulaire, mais on s'y fait


----------



## JClaudeK

WannaBFluent said:


> Elle a pri*s* le seum ?


"avoir le seum" _(= l'avoir mauvaise)_ ne convient pas dans ce contexte, cf.: :


> *avoir le seum*
> 
> _(Argot)_ _(Europe)_ Être en colère, frustré ou dégoûté.






Chat Perché said:


> Je pense que_ Avoir la gerbe _est peut-être un peu violent


Au regard de la signification de "icky", cela me paraît bien.


----------



## WannaBFluent

JClaudeK said:


> "avoir le seum" _(= l'avoir mauvaise)_ ne convient pas dans ce contexte, cf.: :


Oui, je connais l'expression. Tout dépend du contexte et de pourquoi la fille est tout à coup dégoûtée par le mec (en plus, la définition que tu cites indique bien 'dégoûté'). Y'a plein de contextes où cette phrase serait correct.

- Mais après, elle a commencé à s'éloigner de lui.
- Elle a pris le seum ?

Ca peut être parce qu'il l'a ghosté à un moment donné, parce qu'il ne répond pas assez vite à ses SMS, parce qu'il lui a posé un lapin à son dernier rdv, etc.

L'OP ne dit pas les raisons du soudain dégoût de la fille, donc non, rien ne permet de dire que ce n'est pas adapté au contexte.

Pour info, _avoir le seum_ existe bien sûr, mais _prendre le seum_ existe aussi, avec une légère différence aspectuelle. Quand on dit _j'ai pris le seum_, c'est qu'on insiste sur la soudaineté de l'énervement: _je viens tout juste de prendre le seum_. Alors que _j'ai le seum_ est plus neutre.



JClaudeK said:


> Au regard de la signification de "icky", cela me paraît bien.


C'est proche du sens anglais, certes, mais c'est pas comme ça que s'exprimerait une jeune femme d'aujourd'hui. J'ai déjà donné les traductions les plus probables selon moi pour une jeune femme dans mes postes précédents. On va forcément me questionner sur ma crédibilité: j'ai moins de 30 ans et je suis né et j'ai toujours vécu en banlieue parisienne, je suis parfaitement au courant des expressions qu'utilisent les jeunes.


----------



## Kecha

Toutes les définitions parlent d'un détail stupide qui se met à dégouter la personne, comme une façon de se raser, ou une expression trop répétée, des choses qui paraissent un détail sur lequel on pourrait passer outre d'un point de vue extérieur.
Je ne trouve pas vraiment qu'on soit dans le domaine du "seum" comme avec un ghost ou un lapin, que tout le monde trouverait énervant. La plupart des exemples de "prendre le seum" font vraiment référence à des gens très en colère, alors que souvent les gens sont confus de ressentir ce "ick" comme il parait peu justifié. Je ne pense pas que prendre le seum soit l'expression adaptée ici.
Par contre, je n'ai pas d'idée à proposer pour le moment.


----------



## Laurent2018

....ce fut la douche froide...


----------



## Kecha

J'ai trouvé ces quelques exemples sur des forums : 
je m'en veux de bloquer sur des détails si superficiels mais c'est plus fort que moi
je bloque sur un détail stupide
Elle focalise sur des détails insignifiants qui la rebute


----------



## rrose17

What about_ un tue l’amour_?


----------



## WannaBFluent

rrose17 said:


> What about_ un tue l’amour_?


Ouais ça se dit.

_Elle a eu un tue-l'amour ?_

Mais il faut que le mec ait fait qqc qui a déclenché ce tue-l'amour. S'il n'a rien fait de spécial, _blocage_ est plus adapté.

_Elle a eu un blocage ?_


----------



## JClaudeK

WannaBFluent said:


> Elle a eu un tue-l'amour ?


Plutôt: 
Et puis tout à coup, il *y a eu* un tue-l'amour.


----------



## mehoul

Je n'essaierais peut-être pas de traduire cette expression mais je tenterais une formulation qui reste vague, comme "elle peut plus?" (sous-entendu "le supporter").


----------



## rrose17

mehoul said:


> Je n'essaierais peut-être pas de traduire cette expression mais je tenterais une formulation qui reste vague, comme "elle peut plus?" (sous-entendu "le supporter").


Except an ick refers to something specific and is not vague at all. Elle ne peut plus à cause de...


----------



## mehoul

oui mais la copine ne peut pas savoir.


----------



## rrose17

But that's the point. Olivia is asking was it in general or was it something specific (the ick) that caused their friend to start losing interest in her boyfriend.


----------



## mehoul

Je comprends mais je ne vois pas d'expression française qui exprime cette question. Je pense qu'une question un peu plus générale dans le genre de "tu ne peux plus le voir?" ou "tu ne le supportes plus?" pourrait faire l'affaire. après tout l'important c'est la réponse qui va être faite.


----------



## Locape

rrose17 said:


> I've also heard it used in French, but that could be only here in Québec. That being said, it would seem to be making its way in European French as well, see here.


Yes, but they have to explain what it means to French speakers, I'm not sure even youngsters say _là j'ai eu le ick _without people asking _tu as eu le quoi ??_. 😄


----------



## Nicklondon

mehoul said:


> Je comprends mais je ne vois pas d'expression française qui exprime cette question. Je pense qu'une question un peu plus générale dans le genre de "tu ne peux plus le voir?" ou "tu ne le supportes plus?" pourrait faire l'affaire. après tout l'important c'est la réponse qui va être faite.


Agree with Mehoul.
In case some of you are wondering about _"tu ne peux plus le voir? _means _You can't *bear *to see him _(not you can't meet up with him).

*Je ne peux pas (me) le/la piffrer* also works for I canNOT stand him/her.


----------

